# What head with 055cxPro3?



## streestandtheatres (Dec 19, 2014)

Hello All,

I'm new to tripods and need some advice. The primary use of the tripod will be photographing documents, and so the horizontal column possibility of the Manfrotto 055CX looks good. I played with one yesterday and it seemed nice. (I can get it for about AUD$600.)

The camera I'll be using is my 7dii, probably with a Sigma 35 1.4 (it may be that I need to go wider, but that's for another thread!).

What head should I buy? I was looking at the Manfrotto MH055MO-Q6. Would that be too heavy on the horizontal column of the tripod? That's about 3kg on the end of the column. I'd have to put some weight on the back end to balance. (Cost is about $300.)

The secondary use would be out and about, mostly with the same camera/lens, but sometimes with my 400 5.6. This would always be with the column in the vertical arrangement. (I don't want a gimbal as I'd be hand-holding for birds of flight etc.)

The weight of the MH055 seems a bit high compared to Markins, say, but it's also cheaper ($300 (and I can get it from a local shop) vs the Q10 at $450 (on ebay)). I'm in Sydney, Australia, so I'm mindful of shipping costs… and trying to keep this all under $1000, unless there is a really compelling reason to spend more.

The other options is to get a ballhead for out and about, and an quick release clamp that goes right on the legs (since when I'm photographing documents the camera will be pointed straight down anyway).

Thanks in advance for your thoughts!

Thanks for reading. Here's a kestrel for your troubles


----------



## sagittariansrock (Dec 19, 2014)

A copy stand will serve you far better than a tripod with the camera pointed downwards, for photographing documents. Much cheaper, more accurate leveling, and fine adjustments of focal length possible. You can even build yourself one if you are inclined towards DIY.
For your secondary use, the 055CX is very good, but it is heavier than the Gitzos or RRSs with similar load bearing capacity. 
I wouldn't buy a non-Arca Swiss head- it is future proof. Markins, Arca Swiss (without the quick release plate), RRS, Acratech all make excellent heads. Can't go wrong with any of them.


----------



## streestandtheatres (Dec 19, 2014)

sagittariansrock said:


> A copy stand will serve you far better than a tripod with the camera pointed downwards, for photographing documents. Much cheaper, more accurate leveling, and fine adjustments of focal length possible. You can even build yourself one if you are inclined towards DIY.
> For your secondary use, the 055CX is very good, but it is heavier than the Gitzos or RRSs with similar load bearing capacity.
> I wouldn't buy a non-Arca Swiss head- it is future proof. Markins, Arca Swiss (without the quick release plate), RRS, Acratech all make excellent heads. Can't go wrong with any of them.


Thanks for your reply. I should have said that it's in a library and I've seen other people using tripods but I doubt if a copy stand would be permitted. They have some tricky rules...
(The Manfrotto MH055MO-Q6 is arca compatible)


----------



## sagittariansrock (Dec 19, 2014)

streestandtheatres said:


> sagittariansrock said:
> 
> 
> > A copy stand will serve you far better than a tripod with the camera pointed downwards, for photographing documents. Much cheaper, more accurate leveling, and fine adjustments of focal length possible. You can even build yourself one if you are inclined towards DIY.
> ...



I wouldn't consider something compatible if it only works with proprietary equipment. To the best of my knowledge Manfrotto Q6 doesn't work with RRS, Wimberley, Kirk, etc. Please see link below for explanation:
http://www.scvphotoideas.com/2013/08/manfrotto-q6-top-lock-qr-adaptor.html?m=1


----------



## streestandtheatres (Dec 19, 2014)

Oh, I see. Thanks for that link. Back to googling.
I like the look of the BH-40, but after exchange rate changes and shipping I'm not sure it's in my price range. It's obviously better and lighter but I guess that's why it's exactly twice the price of the manfrotto.




sagittariansrock said:


> streestandtheatres said:
> 
> 
> > sagittariansrock said:
> ...


----------



## sagittariansrock (Dec 19, 2014)

streestandtheatres said:


> Oh, I see. Thanks for that link. Back to googling.
> I like the look of the BH-40, but after exchange rate changes and shipping I'm not sure it's in my price range. It's obviously better and lighter but I guess that's why it's exactly twice the price of the manfrotto.
> 
> 
> ...




I wouldn't use a BH-40 with the 400/5.6. RRS is more expensive, you might want to try Kirk, Markins, Acratech, buying used, etc.


----------



## streestandtheatres (Dec 19, 2014)

sagittariansrock said:


> streestandtheatres said:
> 
> 
> > Oh, I see. Thanks for that link. Back to googling.
> ...



Which models should I be looking at? (It will mostly not be with the 400, but it would be good for that to be a possibility.)


----------



## privatebydesign (Dec 19, 2014)

I have the 055CXPRO3 and the only head I have come to use with it is the Acratech GP, it is a bit more money than you wanted to spend, and you need to budget for Arca Swiss plates to use with it (as you should for any worthwhile solution), but it is money well spent and I would get another one tomorrow if I lost it.

As an added bonus the GP has a very cool 'gimbal feature' that would work very well for the 400 size and weight.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XKoNUPilNy4


----------



## barracuda (Dec 19, 2014)

DPReview did a write-up on Arca-Swiss style ballheads:

http://www.dpreview.com/articles/8192473209/battle-of-the-titans-top-ball-heads-tested

A surprise was that the Sirui K-40X was considered the best value at $165 USD at B&H. I recently picked one up based on the review for an Induro CT214, which I believe is comparable to the Manfrotto 055CX. Haven't used it extensively yet, but so far I'm happy with it.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Dec 20, 2014)

streestandtheatres said:


> (The Manfrotto MH055MO-Q6 is arca compatible)



Yes, it's fully compatible...with Manfrotto's own 'Arca-style' plates. It's just not compatible with anyone else's Arca plates, L-brackets, macro rails, etc. Manfrotto makes one excellent ballhead...the 468MG, worth getting as long as you get the clamp-less version and put a Wimberley C-12 or Kirk/RRS clamp on it.


----------

